# ho tradito mio marito.mi ha scoperta mia suocera!



## Old deboramoretti (16 Gennaio 2007)

ciao a tutte/i. e' la prima volta che scrivo.ho 27 anni,sposata da quasi 5. per quasi un anno ho avuto un altro, conosciuto per caso. mio marito e' spesso fuori per lavoro,e la lontananza,il fatto che colui con cui l' ho tradito e' davvero un gran bel ragazzo,ho ceduto. poi quando l ovedevo,non potevo farne a meno,e se lui mi cercava,non dicevo mai di no. il fatto e' che abitiamo sopra mia suocera che vive sola,e a volte ci incontravamo a casa mia. un mese fa il crack! mia suocera sale da noi mentre stavamo facendo l 'amore,e potete immaginare!! lei gia' sospettava da tempo che avessi un amante,e cosi si e' inventata un piano per cogliermi sul fatto. doveva stare via tutto il giorno,invece era solo una scusa per farmi credere che io avessi campo libero,e poi tornare all' improvviso e potermi castigare! li per li non ha fatto scenate,l 'altro e' andato via,e no le ha detto niente.lei pensa che l' uomo puo' fare cio' che vuole! dopo di che apriti cielo! mi ha fatta nera! dicendomene di cotte e di crude! e' all' antica,ha 72 anni,potete immaginare!  per il momento dice che non dira' niente a mio marito che non tornera' prima di fine marzo,ma come suocera vuole punirmi.dice che ne ha tutto il diritto. oltre al fatto del tradimento verso suo figlio,si e' sentita tremendamente mancare di rispetto in quanto ho ricevuto l 'amante a casa sua. ora sono super controllata da lei.mi ha fatto immediatamente troncare il rapporto con l 'altro,e praticamente non mi fa uscire sola per evitarmi appunto di incontrarlo. io amo mio marito,ma mi sento attratta dall' altro,e quando lo vedo non resisto alla tentazione di andarci a letto. ma al di la dell 'attrazione fisica,non provo nulla.forse se mio marito non mancasse troppo tempo da casa,non sarebbe successo. ora non so che fare. da una parte non so che fara' mia suocera che intanto mi sta punendo,se lo dira' a mio marito o se mi dara' una possibilita' di riabilitarmi,e comunque l' altro mi ha dato tanto. ciao. un consiglio. debora


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Gennaio 2007)

*Povera suocera...*

..in questa situazione tua suocera si è comportata con intelligenza ..sensibilità e rispetto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ..tutte qualità che..da quel che hai raccontato..a te difettano... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Scusa..ma quel che hai fatto è veramente stupido e imperdonabile..


----------



## Non registrato (17 Gennaio 2007)

ammesso che sia una storia vera, a me sembra una minchxxta.


----------



## Non registrato (17 Gennaio 2007)

Intantto ben ritrovati a tutti....spero che questa storiasia inventata, peche cara debora se fosse vera non saprei se ridere o piangere....!!!tradire per una questione di capelli....un racconto boccaccesco con risvolti alla pacciani...compresa la mamma del tuo lui...non ci son parole.leone


----------



## brugola (10 Settembre 2008)

quello stolto di tuo marito!!! lavorare e  stare tanto tempo fuori casa è proprio inqualificabile!!!


----------



## LDS (10 Settembre 2008)

ma dico e dove la mettiamo la suocera! ma nessuno si fa più i fatti suoi a questo mondo.


----------



## Old latriglia (10 Settembre 2008)

come vi è venuta di ripescare sta roba di inizio 2007?


----------



## Old lele51 (10 Settembre 2008)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> ciao a tutte/i. e' la prima volta che scrivo.ho 27 anni,sposata da quasi 5. per quasi un anno ho avuto un altro, conosciuto per caso. mio marito e' spesso fuori per lavoro,e la lontananza,il fatto che colui con cui l' ho tradito e' davvero un gran bel ragazzo,ho ceduto. poi quando l ovedevo,non potevo farne a meno,e se lui mi cercava,non dicevo mai di no. il fatto e' che abitiamo sopra mia suocera che vive sola,e a volte ci incontravamo a casa mia. un mese fa il crack! mia suocera sale da noi mentre stavamo facendo l 'amore,e potete immaginare!! lei gia' sospettava da tempo che avessi un amante,e cosi si e' inventata un piano per cogliermi sul fatto. doveva stare via tutto il giorno,invece era solo una scusa per farmi credere che io avessi campo libero,e poi tornare all' improvviso e potermi castigare! li per li non ha fatto scenate,l 'altro e' andato via,e no le ha detto niente.lei pensa che l' uomo puo' fare cio' che vuole! dopo di che apriti cielo! mi ha fatta nera! dicendomene di cotte e di crude! e' all' antica,ha 72 anni,potete immaginare!  per il momento dice che non dira' niente a mio marito che non tornera' prima di fine marzo,ma come suocera vuole punirmi.dice che ne ha tutto il diritto. oltre al fatto del tradimento verso suo figlio,si e' sentita tremendamente mancare di rispetto in quanto ho ricevuto l 'amante a casa sua. ora sono super controllata da lei.mi ha fatto immediatamente troncare il rapporto con l 'altro,e praticamente non mi fa uscire sola per evitarmi appunto di incontrarlo. io amo mio marito,ma mi sento attratta dall' altro,e quando lo vedo non resisto alla tentazione di andarci a letto. ma al di la dell 'attrazione fisica,non provo nulla.forse se mio marito non mancasse troppo tempo da casa,non sarebbe successo. ora non so che fare. da una parte non so che fara' mia suocera che intanto mi sta punendo,se lo dira' a mio marito o se mi dara' una possibilita' di riabilitarmi,e comunque l' altro mi ha dato tanto. ciao. un consiglio. debora


Poverina... e la suocera ti ha scoperto sul più bello... ma va... digli al tuo amante che ti porti in un hotel.. così starete più tranquilli, e separati di tuo marito, tanto quel povero coglione non fa altro che lavorare e te sbavi per qualsiasi ragazzotto... Debora... leggimi il pensiero e dopo datti una pulitina per bene... 
PS Peccato che la suocera non avesse tipo 10-15 anni in meno... ti faceva nera non solo a parole...
Ciao stupidina...


----------



## Old lele51 (10 Settembre 2008)

Chiedo scusa a l'utenza normale... ma non resistevo... Grazie.


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Settembre 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Chiedo scusa a l'utenza normale... ma non resistevo... Grazie.



Tranquillo è una storia vecchia.
Ci sono state anche delle novità, la suocera non le presta la casa al mare che a Debora piace tantissimo.
Queste suocere...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> quello stolto di tuo marito!!! lavorare e  stare tanto tempo fuori casa è proprio inqualificabile!!!


brugolì sai che c'è stata una discussione interessante, su un blog, nel 2001.. vedi se riesci a trovarla?


----------



## La Lupa (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> brugolì sai che c'è stata una discussione interessante, su un blog, nel 2001.. vedi se riesci a trovarla?


...


----------



## brugola (11 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> brugolì sai che c'è stata una discussione interessante, su un blog, nel 2001.. vedi se riesci a trovarla?


mi accendo una stizza e cerco subito !!


----------



## Old giammarcos (25 Giugno 2009)

che fare? dammi il tuo numero di telefono


----------



## Old giobbe (25 Giugno 2009)

Era proprio divertente questa storia.


----------



## Amoremio (25 Giugno 2009)

ma in questi casi, che si fa?

si da il benvenuto al nuovo utente
o gli si chiede direttamente di chi è il clone?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma in questi casi, che si fa?
> 
> si da il benvenuto al nuovo utente
> o gli si chiede direttamente di chi è il clone?


 un po' di educazione...prima la prima, poi la seconda


----------



## Amoremio (25 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> un po' di educazione...prima la prima, poi la seconda


 
Benvenuto giammarcos!







chi chez sei?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Benvenuto giammarcos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (25 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma in questi casi, che si fa?
> 
> si da il benvenuto al nuovo utente
> o gli si chiede direttamente di chi è il clone?


e gli si ficca anche un dito in un occhio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Giugno 2009)

giammarcos ha detto:


> che fare? dammi il tuo numero di telefono


secondo me potresti accontentarti di quelli che si trovano scritti con l'uniposca sulle pareti dei bagni in autogrill


----------



## Amoremio (25 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e gli si ficca anche un dito in un occhio


scusa giammarcos
potresti fare da solo chè non mi va di sporcarmi le unghie?


http://www.tradimento.net/images/img/3/3786.jpg


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

*amoremio*

che schifo 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















mamma mia che impressione


----------



## Amoremio (25 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che schifo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vabbè levo la foto


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> vabbè levo la foto


grazie


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Giugno 2009)

deboramoretti ha detto:


> e' all' antica,ha 72 anni,potete immaginare! per il momento dice che non dira' niente a mio marito che non tornera' prima di fine marzo,ma come suocera vuole punirmi.dice che ne ha tutto il diritto.


 xche se era moderna invece ti dava una pacca sulla spalla e ti diceva dopo averti colta sul fatto nuda nel letto matrimoniale con l'altro nudo anche lui..."scusate...continuate pure io me ne  vado....a proposito gran bel pisellone che ha  lui......."


----------



## Amoremio (25 Giugno 2009)

guarda che l'autrice di questo 3d a quest'ora potrebbe essere espatriata, deceduta, risposata, fidanzata con la suocera .....


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> guarda che l'autrice di questo 3d a quest'ora potrebbe essere espatriata, deceduta, risposata, fidanzata con la suocera .....


 eh.....e quindi?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

Ciao Sad!!!!!
come stai??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















ma doc'eri finita???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> guarda che l'autrice di questo 3d a quest'ora potrebbe essere espatriata, deceduta, risposata, fidanzata con la suocera .....


 Hanno già scritto deboramoretti 2 il ritorno?


----------



## Old Rocknroll (26 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



deboramoretti ha detto:


> ciao a tutte/i. e' la prima volta che scrivo.ho 27 anni,sposata da quasi 5. per quasi un anno ho avuto un altro, conosciuto per caso. mio marito e' spesso fuori per lavoro,e la lontananza,il fatto che colui con cui l' ho tradito e' davvero un gran bel ragazzo,ho ceduto. poi quando l ovedevo,non potevo farne a meno,e se lui mi cercava,non dicevo mai di no. il fatto e' che abitiamo sopra mia suocera che vive sola,e a volte ci incontravamo a casa mia. un mese fa il crack! mia suocera sale da noi mentre stavamo facendo l 'amore,e potete immaginare!! lei gia' sospettava da tempo che avessi un amante,e cosi si e' inventata un piano per cogliermi sul fatto. doveva stare via tutto il giorno,invece era solo una scusa per farmi credere che io avessi campo libero,e poi tornare all' improvviso e potermi castigare! li per li non ha fatto scenate,l 'altro e' andato via,e no le ha detto niente.lei pensa che l' uomo puo' fare cio' che vuole! dopo di che apriti cielo! mi ha fatta nera! dicendomene di cotte e di crude! e' all' antica,ha 72 anni,potete immaginare! per il momento dice che non dira' niente a mio marito che non tornera' prima di fine marzo,ma come suocera vuole punirmi.dice che ne ha tutto il diritto. oltre al fatto del tradimento verso suo figlio,si e' sentita tremendamente mancare di rispetto in quanto ho ricevuto l 'amante a casa sua. ora sono super controllata da lei.mi ha fatto immediatamente troncare il rapporto con l 'altro,e praticamente non mi fa uscire sola per evitarmi appunto di incontrarlo. io amo mio marito,ma mi sento attratta dall' altro,e quando lo vedo non resisto alla tentazione di andarci a letto. ma al di la dell 'attrazione fisica,non provo nulla.forse se mio marito non mancasse troppo tempo da casa,non sarebbe successo. ora non so che fare. da una parte non so che fara' mia suocera che intanto mi sta punendo,se lo dira' a mio marito o se mi dara' una possibilita' di riabilitarmi,e comunque l' altro mi ha dato tanto. ciao. un consiglio. debora


 
sei fortunata.
Mia suocera m'avrebbe evirato senza pensarci un attimo.
Poi avrebbe sputato sul pezzo amputato.
e m'avrebbe lasciato morire dissanguato.
Come darle torto del resto ?


----------



## Miciolidia (26 Giugno 2009)

*rok*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> sei fortunata.
> Mia suocera m'avrebbe evirato senza pensarci un attimo.
> Poi avrebbe sputato sul pezzo amputato.
> e m'avrebbe lasciato morire dissanguato.
> Come darle torto del resto ?


Perchè darle ragione scusa.


----------



## Old danut (27 Giugno 2009)

ma che storia inverosimile!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> ma che storia inverosimile!


sei già tornato??
bravi, ottima sospensione


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> ma che storia inverosimile!








Utilizza questo ritrovato giudizio sulla realtà per te stesso.


----------

